
World IPv6 Day: Solving the IP Address Chicken-and-Egg Challenge - Anon84
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=484445583919
======
torme
This seems very cool, neat that these companies are taking this upon
themselves.

That said, does anyone know the potential risks to these companies for this? I
personally tried the facebook IPv6 site and it doesn't work. Are there going
to be users who are unable to use these sites on this day?

~~~
wmf
The risk is that ~0.001% of computers won't be able to access Facebook or
Google for one day because they think they have working IPv6 but they actually
don't.

~~~
torme
Since I can't access the v6 version of facebook, does that mean that I'm in
the 0.001%?

~~~
wmf
Not necessarily; if your computer doesn't have IPv6 _and knows that it doesn't
have IPv6_ then you're going to be fine.

------
pohl
It's wonderful to see some leadership here. Don't miss the IPv6 address they
have... 2620:0:1cfe:face:b00c::3

------
loup-vaillant
Funny (though predictable) that they didn't explicitly state the number 1
downside of large scale NAT: the inability to have a server at home.

